# powerdns setup

## donjames

Hi folks,

If anyone out there is running powerdns, I surely could use a little help.

I got powerdns emerged, made the test database according to the documentation and got it to start in the monitor mode.  Everything tests out correctly.

Are there examples for configuring recursor.conf?  

recursor would not run with the default configuration file, recursor.conf.

Are there examples for adding SOA records to the mysql database?  I have apache and phpmyadmin running.

Sincerely,

Don James

----------

## nativemad

Hi, 

i can't help you with the soa records, as i use pdns with an ldap backend...

The only special thing regarding the recursor in pdns.conf is 

```
recursor=127.0.0.1:5300 
```

And i have:

```
# cat recursor.conf | grep -v ^# | grep -v "^$"

setuid=nobody

setgid=nobody

quiet=on

local-address=127.0.0.1

local-port=5300

chroot=/var/lib/powerdns
```

Hth, cheers

----------

## donjames

Hi folks,

I managed to get powerdns configured and running.  I used poweradmin

to enter the zone data for my SOA zones.

However, when I check my configuration with http://www.intodns.com, I

get the following error:

SOA MNAME entry         WARNING: SOA MNAME (donaldbjames.info) is not listed

as a primary nameserver at your parent nameserver!

My zone is donaldbjames.info.  If you like, go to http://www.intodns.com

type in "donaldbjames.info" in the box at the top, click on "report",

wait a few minutes and then scroll down the page.  You will see a

yellow box with a warning.

I am at a loss to figure out what setting is missing in my powerdns

setup.

Another thing:  When I try to run the pdns-recursor, it won't start

while the SOA nameserver is running.  They both bind to port 53.  I

tried running the pdns-recursor on port 5300.  It will start but won't

act as a caching nameserver.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Don James

----------

